# Coyotes surrounded the farm last night.



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ziggy and Boomer earned their keep last night.

Coyotes sounded like they were 50 ft from the house.

The rams seemed to be safe in their ram prison, but I can't help but feel that they are stalking us, maybe trying to figure out when to strike.

There are more this year then last year also. They were howling all around us.

Ziggy and Boomer were up most the night barking and patroling the ewes paddock. We snuck out there and they were working hard.

Shine a spot light and saw nothing but their howing sent shivers up my spine they were so close. The yotes can see us, but we can see them through the woods

I cant go into the woods to shoot them, it's not my property. They have to climb over or dig under to get onto my property. They are using the vacant land next door to cross behind our property. But that's were they stay.
They are stalking my sheep.


Y'all can hate me for what I am about to say...but I want them gone know matter how it's done!!!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think that they are here to stay. I don't like them sneaking around our place either.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Ziggy and Boomer are who/what? LGD or donkeys? 

I had two huge dogs at a full on run come at my goats in the broad daylight and my strong zap electric fence stopped them. But...what if I no longer had electricity? My two mini donkeys were in the pasture and marched towards the dogs ...I hope they can pick up if the fence fails.. We have tons of coyotes too. Sometimes they howl from hill to hill.
-scrt crk


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ziggy and Boomer are my 2 Maremmas, gaurd dogs.

And they are only "here to stay" Possum if there population is not controlled.

There is NO preditor that hunts them. Their population must be put in check!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We are having a horrible time with them. You are right. Last year was bad....this year is worse. 
Last week Dh said he had to go out everynight....They were close and howling to high heck!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Ziggy and Boomer are my 2 Maremmas, gaurd dogs.
> 
> And they are only "here to stay" Possum if there population is not controlled.
> 
> There is NO preditor that hunts them. Their population must be put in check!!!


I agree with you 100%. They have become far to numerous. I just don't think that we will ever see smaller populations.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I had them howling around our place the other night too. I went on the front porch to make sure the cat was ok. I turned on the flood lights to try and scare them off. As I was sitting there one of them came walking through the front yard. I yelled at it, and it just kind of trotted away. The worse theing was that our cat began to stalk it until I pushed her back with my foot. I still do not understand how the cat is still alive. This is the second time I had to stop her from stalking a coyote. The first time was even worse. The coyote was much closer.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

We had a new neighbor move in up the street a couple months ago. He said he was loosing chickens. One morning he got up real early and saw a coyote in his yard carrying off one of his chickens. 

I knew there were 'yotes in the woods behind us. I hear them, but so far they haven't been a problem for us. (Knock wood) It's scary because he's less than a quarter of a mile up the road. 

Hopefully your LGDs keep them off your property.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

I hear them everynight and watch the pack traverse the wash behind my fence every morning at sunrise...


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

They were just saying on the news here last night that the deer population is down 30% this year because of the coyotes. That's very, very bad news.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> We are having a horrible time with them. You are right. Last year was bad....this year is worse.
> Last week Dh said he had to go out everynight....They were close and howling to high heck!



That's it!!! I am going rambo on'em.

We should get together and have a hunting party. I am at my wits here, I am in a small area of woods and they were everywhere and no where to be seen.
I got permission from the neighbor to call them in at their place since their fencing is barb wire. I'll have him pen his horses and donkey's up to the front to keep them from harm. This is war!!!!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

if you are shooting into land other then yours and there is no way to hit another home.. shoot them! 

no one hates you for wanting to protect your livestock. We produce meat for others to eat.

trapping isn't an option either.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

If you are in drought stricken part of the southwest there is little or no natural foods left for the 'yotes.

IMO, they cleaned up on their natural prey when the rodents(mice,rabbits) lost their cover due to drought. The 'yotes population would have gone up and now there are more of them and less natural food available. Packs will be trying to increase their territory. JMO for what is tis worth. Yes, the 'yotes need to be brought back into balance with their natural food sources.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

bee said:


> If you are in drought stricken part of the southwest there is little or no natural foods left for the 'yotes.
> 
> IMO, they cleaned up on their natural prey when the rodents(mice,rabbits) lost their cover due to drought. The 'yotes population would have gone up and now there are more of them and less natural food available. Packs will be trying to increase their territory. JMO for what is tis worth. Yes, the 'yotes need to be brought back into balance with their natural food sources.


Please dont take this wrong, but all the skunks, *****, squrriels and bunnies are also on my property.

Last year there wasnt a rabbit to be found, this year they are all on my land. Trust me for the last 3 days I've had to save a little screaming bunny from my cats clutches, dang coyote caller!! and if my house dog dont leave the dang skunk alone!!!.... :hair... LOL

I promise there is no lack of food this year due to the drought, only lack of vegetation. I think all the critters think I'm their protector.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't think there is a lack of food,either. I have rabbits,*****,and all the rest, as well. 
However, they prefer my Geese and Ducks! We have already taken down a couple since Spring. We are lousey with them!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

squirrels don't eat meat. Not sure what skunks eat but Peeee-U! skunk funk!
Raccoons eat meat, rabbits don't.

just thinkin' out loud :whistlin:


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

westbrook said:


> squirrels don't eat meat.


Oh really? They eat lots of baby birds in nests. And other meals.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

squirrels absolutly 100% can and do eat meat, especially during the spring when they regularly raid bird nests, they love the eggs too.

i LOVE coyotes as long as they keep their distance and mind my fences..cross onto my property and thats it...
however i will tell you as a rehabber with lots of experience on both sides of the coyote debate...if you kill your local pack, another WILL move in just as quickly...

they are amazing animals for what they are, increidbly adaptable predators...they MUST be respected and in some ways protected because they do some good, however i belive that part of the "protection" is regulated hunting to keep thier packs managable.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

they've been bad at my place..to an extent..but funny, they were worse til I got Angel, my Pyr.

afew nights ago she was barking at something in the pasture..I went out and looked, nothing..she must have scared it off.

I know if the yotes start howling at night, she'll bark at them and they shut up..


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Is there a lpace to put out a few pans of antifreeze where no domestic animal can get at it?

Other than that night vision scope on a rifle.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Except you have guard dogs you could use snares. Now we're in deer season the coyotes are moving in to the open fields more. Easier to shoot. Can you get meat scraps from the butcher? Or commercial dog food. You could make a bait pile and then sit in a stand with a couple of others and shoot the pack down to size pretty quickly once the pack is used to free food there. A farmer in New Brunswick uses bait piles to feed the yotes so they leave his stock alone. Worked for him.


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd be more then happy to try and find some of you some coyote hunters.
Won't cost you a dime. 
Feel free to send me a private message or email.
[email protected]


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Its that time of year. They are coming in for food. Happening here too. Got a big bloated dead one on the road down from me, got hit by a car. Thats what we have our LGD's for.....let them earn their keep and get tested, this is how they learn and this is how you evaluate your pups and dogs. Glad they are working for you, that's what everyone wants to hear....


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Older male squirrels will often rip off the family jewels from the younger males to get rid of competition. I've seen it happen and it's not pretty!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Ross said:


> Except you have guard dogs you could use snares. Now we're in deer season the coyotes are moving in to the open fields more. Easier to shoot. Can you get meat scraps from the butcher? Or commercial dog food. You could make a bait pile and then sit in a stand with a couple of others and shoot the pack down to size pretty quickly once the pack is used to free food there. A farmer in New Brunswick uses bait piles to feed the yotes so they leave his stock alone. Worked for him.


This is a great idea..my neighbor does this with the turkey leftovers from thanksgiving alot.

I deplore the use of poision to kill 'yotes..Ive heard to many tales of people's domestic animals dieing from it..not to mention what a horrible way to die..better to be shot quickly...IMO


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

RJMAcres said:


> I'd be more then happy to try and find some of you some coyote hunters.
> Won't cost you a dime.
> Feel free to send me a private message or email.
> [email protected]


Thanks for the offer and I would take you up on it, however they would only be allowed to hunt on our property. They are hiding outside our property.

Husband bought one of them remote control critter calls and a mechanical screaming rabbit thingy like they use on the hunting channel. He got permission to set it up in the neighbors back field were the yotes are traveling. He's pretty excited to use it. It's bow season and he has only been twice, so maybe this will pacify him till he's got to go back to work...LOL


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

Feeding coyotes - hope I misunderstand - and that the person putting out the food is using it as bait to shoot the coyotes. Not feeding them so that they will be more successful at breeding and surviving. 

From my perspective, living in a county where there are many dairies, I know that they often drag off whatever cows and calves that die and let the coyotes clean them up. I am convinced that this helps keep numbers high.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Hip_Shot_Hanna said:


> Feeding coyotes - hope I misunderstand - and that the person putting out the food is using it as bait to shoot the coyotes. Not feeding them so that they will be more successful at breeding and surviving.
> 
> From my perspective, living in a county where there are many dairies, I know that they often drag off whatever cows and calves that die and let the coyotes clean them up. I am convinced that this helps keep numbers high.


Made one of the national farm papers here a few years ago, but thats what this farmer did he fed the coyotes butcher scraps and his losses dropped to zero. Not sure they ever followed up and it seemed to us here that it would be a short term gain. Mind you he has them where he wants them if plan A doesn't work.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

heck ,, the mpls burbs have them .. some right on the mpls line and they are moving in farther .. Blaine is hunting them ,, so are other burbs in mn


----------



## Farmer2B (Oct 20, 2011)

Coyotes aren't dumb critters, one night I was lying in bed awake listening to them, and then a big timber wolf howled, and they shut up the rest of the night. The rest of the week they gradually got louder, but they still minded that wolf. 

I hope a dog works the same. Mini Donkeys are just prey that are bolder to coyotes.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

when the coyotes start yipping.... my dogs howl... the coyotes stop.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

We only have a MGD, "Sam," who has been incredibly effective all by himself in deterring coyotes. Interestingly enough, we get no raccoons on our property, either. Sam will guard our chickens while they are out free-ranging without ever harming any of them. 

DH & I stopped off to visit with one of our neighbors. We asked about his chickens, noticing they were "all gone." Turns out his two GD's (one a MGD, while the other a LGD) decided to kill all of them one day.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Yup been seeing a whole lot more run over yotes on the roadside than normal as well.

My sis has always lots he cats to em, or any other small critter out loose at night.

I've heard em coming by my place in a pretty big pack, but livestock on my place yet, bu I do hear the neighbors pyrrs go off when they get close, and they usually pipe down until I hear the next guy about a mile down the roads dogs go off.

The fire in bastrop county pushed em out of the 30-40k acres of dense woods and out into the ranches and such that already had packs of coyotes.

I've been thinking of putting one of these together...

[youtube]oAGayGFY8VA[/youtube]

But decent enough night scopes are starting to get cheap enough to maybe just buy one.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

Eek! Sorry to hear it, Fowler, you must be so on edge! I'm slowly but surely getting my new fences built, but I'm still on the waiting list for my Anatolian pup.

I did just get a new shotgun, though! :heh: It's nice to finally have a lefty gun, I shoot better now.

Did the drought this year make it worse for you? We have so many fat deer the coyotes haven't really found the sheep yet-- unlike the loose dogs. If game is scarce because of the awful summer you've had, you're in for a rough winter.  

Good luck, and good for you building that awesome high-security pen!

BTW, we do think alike: I have a sheep named Starbuck, and a cat named Boomer.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Get yourself some night vision goggles. That will help you pick them off a little better at night too.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Get yourself some night vision goggles. It might be scary what you see out there in the woods at night, but it might help you pick them off a little better.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Zeus is working hard right now. At night I can hear the coyotes yipping, and he's out there. Yesterday, the white GS came out (off leash) and was barking at the poultry. Well, THAT'S too close to SHEEP, lol. Zeus comes piling out of the barn, greets the GS through the fence, marks the post, and goes and lays down between the other dog and his beloved sheep. 

It was so endearing! What a dog!

Also yesterday on my way home, I see an animal crossing the road and heading into a harvested bean field. At first I thought it was a fox, but it was the size of a coyote, only very darkly colored, with a heavy coat. It also had a white tip to it's tail. I think I've seen my first coydog. 

I sure am glad I've got Zeus!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

VA Shepherd said:


> Eek! Sorry to hear it, Fowler, you must be so on edge! I'm slowly but surely getting my new fences built, but I'm still on the waiting list for my Anatolian pup.
> 
> I did just get a new shotgun, though! :heh: It's nice to finally have a lefty gun, I shoot better now.
> 
> ...



VA I think were sisters from another mother...I too am a lefty...LMAO!!
I love my 20g shotgun, pink camo..it keeps the men from using it....LMAO!! Buy yourself some single shot incase you need to shoot close to the sheep. Otherwise load their grits with buckshot!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Txrider said:


> Yup been seeing a whole lot more run over yotes on the roadside than normal as well.
> 
> My sis has always lots he cats to em, or any other small critter out loose at night.
> 
> ...


My birthday is coming up and I ask hubs for night vision goggles. But your right, didnt think about the fires.

It's been quiet the last few days, havent heard them. Even when the train goes by a couple a miles away and blows there's not a howl in hearing distance. I think they have moved on, but I know they will circle back they always do.


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

Speaking from personal experience here.
If you have many coyotes and only a single dog, sooner or later the coyotes will attack
and possibly kill the dog. 
We run 3 dogs with our goats and I'm the backup.
The dogs will give a very distinctive bark that means "GET YOUR FAT BUTT OUT HERE AND HELP US".
When I hear that bark, I'm out the door in a flash with at least 1 gun.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

RJMAcres said:


> Speaking from personal experience here.
> If you have many coyotes and only a single dog, sooner or later the coyotes will attack
> and possibly kill the dog.
> We run 3 dogs with our goats and I'm the backup.
> ...


No problem RJM I have 2 maremma's in with the ewes. And I keep my windows cracked so I too can hear them if they need me. :thumb:


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

Good job Fowler.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

RJMAcres said:


> Speaking from personal experience here.
> If you have many coyotes and only a single dog, sooner or later the coyotes will attack
> and possibly kill the dog.
> We run 3 dogs with our goats and I'm the backup.
> ...


Yup, my sis lost a dog about 100lbs or so to coyotes, it had pups and apparently ventured out after one at night. She kept a pack of about 5 dogs, one morning the momma dog was missing as was one young pup, found her out in the woods or what was left of her.. never did find the pup though.

The drought has been very tough this year, and both deer and yotes as well as other wildlife was also all stirred around in Bastrop county what with the fires burning up so much wild land. Probably a few loose dogs still getting by out in the wild for now as well. I heard what sounded like was likely wandering loose dogs last month, getting tore into by someone's dogs over the hill. Going to be an interesting winter.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

befor getting my mt,cur dogs it was imposable to have any small livestock coyotes and foxes stray dogs spelled death to chickens even homing pigeons in wire cages fell victom to racoons not to mention sweet corn and other produce also were distroyed ; with the dogs on duty this has happly came to an end this type of dog is not a Livestock Gardian but used for small game and varmit hunting and are protecive of thier area they also dislike strangers and love their owners mine have made homesteading posiable . Buy the way most of these varmits are imported to our area of sw virginia coeyotes these large racoons Mt lions large deer were unherd of 25 years ago some blaming hunters others blaming animal rights groops for seeding these interlopers


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

oldasrocks said:


> Is there a lpace to put out a few pans of antifreeze where no domestic animal can get at it?
> 
> Other than that night vision scope on a rifle.


IMO, the scope would be the only viable option of the two.

Poisoning is WRONG and completely irresponsible. Now the coyote's dead, and gets eaten by something else... :bash:

I also have a problem with the accompanied suffering. If you want to kill it, then KILL it. Or live-trap, then kill it. I'll even bait them to shoot them, if I start losing chickens. But it's only aim is survival... they don't know vindictiveness. That's a human thing.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Bee makes a good point here - populations are going to fluctuate and good times will always push the edge.

The only way IMO is to establish your own territory and enforce it. That means big dogs that will patrol their own ground and protect it, leave scent, lay poop, and do their thing when they find coyote scat. If your dogs aren't fiercely on guard over your entire property, you're just a wide open opportunity.

Here's the big one - if you shoot at them, you ---- well better hit one every time, or it's hoo ha, big noise, so what...

There's truth in the saying "Nature abhors a vacuum" :cowboy:



bee said:


> If you are in drought stricken part of the southwest there is little or no natural foods left for the 'yotes.
> 
> IMO, they cleaned up on their natural prey when the rodents(mice,rabbits) lost their cover due to drought. The 'yotes population would have gone up and now there are more of them and less natural food available. Packs will be trying to increase their territory. JMO for what is tis worth. Yes, the 'yotes need to be brought back into balance with their natural food sources.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

It would actually be a good thing if they knocked the deer population down 30% here. Then the government could quit hiring sharp shooters to lower the population in order to cut down on traffic accidents and deaths. The deer population is insane because there is nothing to kill them. We almost had some venison a couple nights ago even while being careful and some friends of mine had one run at them on interstate with a 70mph speed limit. The result was horrible. Destroyed their truck and trailer, damaged all their equipment, knocked the wife's head through the window and in to the concrete barrier despite a seat belt, and tore the dog crates from the truck causing 3 of their 4 best breeding animals to crash in to the road and run off. Took months to recover them and one is permanently on medication because of the injuries.

Everyone always says that if you kill the coyotes more will just move in but I haven't found that to be true at all. Every property we've opened up to coyote hunters during season has seen a dramatic fall in population. We'd go from seeing them nightly to once a week the next year, once a month for a few years, and most properties my family owns around here are down to only having a pack run through a few times in the spring and maybe once during fall or winter. There is no lack of food and space. One property is 180 acres mostly set aside for certain wildlife. Nothing on it to deter them and plenty of food but the once a year hunting has decimated them.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

akane said:


> It would actually be a good thing if they knocked the deer population down 30% here. Then the government could quit hiring sharp shooters to lower the population in order to cut down on traffic accidents and deaths. *The deer population is insane because there is nothing to kill them. *
> 
> *Everyone always says that if you kill the coyotes more will just move in but I haven't found that to be true at all. * Every property we've opened up to coyote hunters during season has seen a dramatic fall in population. We'd go from seeing them nightly to once a week the next year, once a month for a few years, and most properties my family owns around here are down to only having a pack run through a few times in the spring and maybe once during fall or winter. There is no lack of food and space. One property is 180 acres mostly set aside for certain wildlife. Nothing on it to deter them and plenty of food but the once a year hunting has decimated them.


Nothing to kill them? Just thousand of hunters. That and wolves, coyotes keep their population in check. 
I dont see anything that keeps coyotes in check. I agree with hunting them, I wish they would come back with a bounty on them.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Hunters are only issued so many tags which seems to be less than the population is increasing. I really don't understand why they hire sharpshooters instead of just giving out more deer tags. It's not like the population is struggling at all despite the blood stains on the interstate every few miles from where a semi reduced a deer to liquid or the frequent dead bodies in front of the library because there's a duck pond in a park with a little shelter next to it.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

coyotes have been howling a lot this year here in PA also. They sound as if they are on the front of the house at times. Goats in barn at night but no locked inside. Leave a light on in the barn usually. Haven't had any problems with them and my animals. They reintroduced coyotes in this area a few years back so..guess they are reproducing well.


----------



## notasnowballs (Dec 28, 2010)

We get coyotes that come to back of our acre right up to the earth berm at the edge of our swamp. But only when we butcher an animal. They always seem to know and come right up, then start yipping. We can see their little eyes in the night and it's creepy. Hubby takes the parts we don't use (which isn't much now that we feed raw to our dogs and cats) and drags it back to the back of the property. I don't really like his thinking on this matter, but he says that he puts the meat back there as kind of "bait", and the coyotes go after that, instead of going for our rabbits and chickens. Thus far, the coyotes have taken the "bait" and left our animals alone. We have, however, lost rabbits and chickens due to my puppy and the neighbors dogs, but that was in the daytime, or I witnessed it at night. That problem has been solved now. We have a Rott/Lab mix and a Great Pyrenes/German Sheperd. The coyotes behaved this way before the dogs were here. We haven't ever lost chickens or eggs to raccoons but a stray cat has nailed the eggs this summer. Not much to speak of, just an egg or two here and there. The dog will also crack and eat one if he can find it not in the nestbox, like in the shed or something. 

We have more problems with "People" predators, people popping the hood of my car, and trying the door locks of our sheds and the cars. The Great Pyrenes is on duty, and he and the Rott have already chased some unknown person in the night into the empty scotchbroom lot across from us, with him yelling "Oh crap, oh crap, oh crap, oh crap!!!!" The Great Pyrenes is only 1 and still having some puppy issues with the rabbits and birds, but he's learning and he's thus far earning his keep with the human predators.


----------

